# Custom side mirrors for your Nissan



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Regular use of your mirrors is an essential part of safe driving. You need to be aware of what is happening around you all the time. Operating your car or truck with a damaged or missing side view mirror is dangerous. Don’t risk the high cost of tickets or impound fees, or have your vehicle fail inspection. Get direct replacements by Replace for your factory originals at affordable prices. You can read more information about  Replace at CARiD.com.

Replace® - Side Mirror








* Direct replacement;
* Installs the same as factory unit, requires no modifications;
* Backed by a limited lifetime warranty;

Here also is a link to general Replace side mirrors installation instructions. Take a look, hope you find it helpful: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDBl1InWixQ

Here is a couple of examples:

TYC® - Side Mirror









Also check out this set of universal tow mirror extensions by CURT: 
















* Fits left or right truck and SUV mirrors from 4" to 11-1/2" tall. 

So, whether you have power mirrors, heated mirrors, folding mirrors or built-in turn signal mirrors, check all available options here:  Nissan side view mirrors at CARiD 

Before you hit the road, adjust your side and rear view mirrors so that you have clear visibility in each of them and remember "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear".


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Folks, 

We are glad to announce that the spring sale from KSOURCE is already began! 

Don't miss your chance to buy high-quality KSOURCE replacement mirrors by heavily reduced prices.

HURRY UP, this promo expires on April 15, 2015. Prices on the web-site are already cut down.










Follow the link and read more about the manufacturer: http://www.carid.com/k-source/


----------

